# Ugh, working on 11/6 transfers?



## jasonv1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Been calling for a few weeks now to check on transfer status for paperwork received on 12/2. 

Asked today how long it takes (normally I just do real quick checks; I don't want to take up too much of their time), was told they are currently working on transfers received on 11/6.

Is that fairly typical? I was hoping for a 6-8 week turnaround but it looks like it is almost 11 right now. Assuming the holidays played a part in that.

Regardless, figured I would post here in case anyone else is waiting and waited a little insight into current transfer wait times.


----------



## TKO3 (Jan 25, 2016)

I called Friday for an update on a transfer from 12/4.. The representative  said it usually takes 6-8 weeks when i mentioned Friday it will be 8 weeks she offered to look in the account and said mine should be done by the February 1st. 

I'm a little nervous because we wanted to credit pool our points and I know the deadline to do so is usually January.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 25, 2016)

TKO3 said:


> I called Friday for an update on a transfer from 12/4.. The representative  said it usually takes 6-8 weeks when i mentioned Friday it will be 8 weeks she offered to look in the account and said mine should be done by the February 1st.
> 
> I'm a little nervous because we wanted to credit pool our points and I know the deadline to do so is usually January.



For Jan use year points The deadline is always January unless you are a gold or platinum VIP


----------



## TKO3 (Jan 25, 2016)

ronparise said:


> For Jan use year points The deadline is always January unless you are a gold or platinum VIP



That's what i thought, but it was in the middle of a transfer. This is my first purchase of a timeshare. Do you think they will still let me credit pool since the contact wasn't in my name yet? When i spoke with the women in the title transfer and mentioned my concern she said I'm sure they will be able to help you with that.
Is there something i should do since its still January?


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 25, 2016)

TKO3 said:


> That's what i thought, but it was in the middle of a transfer. This is my first purchase of a timeshare. Do you think they will still let me credit pool since the contact wasn't in my name yet? When i spoke with the women in the title transfer and mentioned my concern she said I'm sure they will be able to help you with that.
> Is there something i should do since its still January?



Actually, the points had to credit pooled by December 31, 2015. It never hurts to ask once they get them in your name, but I would expect that they will not pool them.


----------



## TKO3 (Jan 25, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> Actually, the points had to credit pooled by December 31, 2015. It never hurts to ask once they get them in your name, but I would expect that they will not pool them.



If not what are my options? Will i have to use my home resort or transfer them into rci??

Sorry Jason for hijacking your original post!


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 25, 2016)

TKO3 said:


> If not what are my options? Will i have to use my home resort or transfer them into rci??
> 
> Sorry Jason for hijacking your original post!



You can use them at any Wyndham resort that has availability, or deposit them to RCI.


----------



## TKO3 (Jan 25, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> You can use them at any Wyndham resort that has availability, or deposit them to RCI.



I'm sorry, I thought credit pooling was when you didn't went to use your home resort for the year and wanted to go to a different location. 

This is all new,  I got a good deal and I'm trying to make sure I get the most out of it...I'm still reading alot... I just have to read more


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 25, 2016)

TKO3 said:


> I'm sorry, I thought credit pooling was when you didn't went to use your home resort for the year and wanted to go to a different location.
> 
> This is all new,  I got a good deal and I'm trying to make sure I get the most out of it...I'm still reading alot... I just have to read more



Credit pooling extends the life of the points if you are not going to use them for Advance Reservation Priority or deposit them to RCI.


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 25, 2016)

jasonv1 said:


> Been calling for a few weeks now to check on transfer status for paperwork received on 12/2.
> 
> Asked today how long it takes (normally I just do real quick checks; I don't want to take up too much of their time), was told they are currently working on transfers received on 11/6.
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting on a transfer of a contract I bought last July. Then I had another problem on a contract with the same seller, that they couldn't deliver the contract and reversed the charge on my card without sending me any notification whatsoever. I didn't even know which contract it was, since I've purchased several. 

I have heard Wyndham is running behind the usual 6-8 week turnaround (once it gets to them) so that is compounding problems when a reseller has trouble getting stuff done.


----------



## mistalong (Jan 25, 2016)

*I bought all 3 of these in Nov only to receive...*

I received this email on Thurs Jan 21, 2016

Good afternoon, 

I would like to update you regarding (3) of your Wyndham Timeshares purchases. 

-Club Wyndham Access  - 12/29/2015 Documents and Transfer fee check were mailed to Wyndham for transfer
-Wyndham Palm Aire - 01/20/2016 Deed sent for recording
-Wyndham Palm Aire - 01/19/2016 recorded deed and Transfer fee check mailed to Wyndham for transfer

After speaking to Wyndham, they are currently processing transfer documents received on or before November 18th and moving along, so they are running a few weeks behind.  

Best regards,


----------



## jasonv1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Heh no worries! This actually confirmed what I thought about pooling.

I had hoped for some Wyndham transfer magic (snort) to get my transfer done prior to EOY 2015 but obviously I had no luck.

Not sure what will be left when it finally does transfer, but I'm sure I'll find something.



TKO3 said:


> If not what are my options? Will i have to use my home resort or transfer them into rci??
> 
> Sorry Jason for hijacking your original post!


----------



## markb53 (Jan 26, 2016)

TKO3 said:


> I'm sorry, I thought credit pooling was when you didn't went to use your home resort for the year and wanted to go to a different location.
> 
> This is all new,  I got a good deal and I'm trying to make sure I get the most out of it...I'm still reading alot... I just have to read more



Credit pooling is for when you don't want to use your points at ANY Wyndham resort in the coming year, not just your home resort. At your Home resort you have ARP (Advance Reservation Priority) this allows you to make a reservation from 10 - 13 months in advance. At 10 months you can use your points at any of the Wyndham timeshare resorts. Once you get your account setup you can book a reservation at a Wyndham with a check in on or before Dec 31, 2016. If you get your points in the next few weeks you will probably be able to book a reservation at many Wyndham resorts between late August and Early December. It may be a little tough to book a summer vacation at this late date. 
I you won't be able to travel at all this year. I would definitely call owner care see if they will grant an exception and credit pool your points even though you are past the deadline. 

Good Luck,




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bnoble (Jan 26, 2016)

> .I'm still reading alot... I just have to read more


\
Start here:
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/

In particular, read the Program Guidelines, starting on page 336, and read through page 341.  That tells you (almost) everything you need to know. During the past year, Wyndham changed the way canceled reservations work, so you also need to read these two pages:

https://www.myclubwyndham.com/ffrweb/pdfs/0194_2015_CW_Directory_Supplement.pdf

There is also a change in how many rooms you can have at a single resort in a single night, but if you are doing this for personal use, you are unlikely to hit that.


----------



## ladixson (Jan 26, 2016)

scootr5 said:


> You can use them at any Wyndham resort that has availability, or deposit them to RCI.



Sorry for jumping in on this post.  I'm in the same boat.  I bought a contract, it was sent to Wyndham November 12th and I'm still waiting for the transfer to happen from Wyndham.  

My use year begins 3/1 and there are points for the current year ending 2/29.  On 2/29, I thought my only options were to credit pool the points or deposit them into RCI.  Is this not the case?  Based on scootr5's comment, I feel like perhaps they can still be used?  I've read the book several times and I was prepared to credit pool these points or deposit them into RCI.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 26, 2016)

ladixson said:


> Sorry for jumping in on this post.  I'm in the same boat.  I bought a contract, it was sent to Wyndham November 12th and I'm still waiting for the transfer to happen from Wyndham.
> 
> My use year begins 3/1 and there are points for the current year ending 2/29.  On 2/29, I thought my only options were to credit pool the points or deposit them into RCI.  Is this not the case?  Based on scootr5's comment, I feel like perhaps they can still be used?  I've read the book several times and I was prepared to credit pool these points or deposit them into RCI.



The points expiring 3/31/16 you would be able to use for a stay at a Wyndham resort that checks in before 3/31/16, or deposit to RCI.

Your new points that will be awarded on 4/1/16 may be credit pooled on or before 3/31/16 (you can't credit pool points once your Use Year starts, unless you have VIP status), used for a stay at a Wyndham resort that checks in between 4/1/16 and 3/31/17, or deposited to RCI any time before 3/31/17.


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 26, 2016)

ladixson said:


> Sorry for jumping in on this post.  I'm in the same boat.  I bought a contract, it was sent to Wyndham November 12th and I'm still waiting for the transfer to happen from Wyndham.
> 
> My use year begins 3/1 and there are points for the current year ending 2/29.  On 2/29, I thought my only options were to credit pool the points or deposit them into RCI.  Is this not the case?  Based on scootr5's comment, I feel like perhaps they can still be used?  I've read the book several times and I was prepared to credit pool these points or deposit them into RCI.



There are no use years that begin on 3/1. There are four use years; Jan, April, July, and October. So you actually have until 3/31 to use the points or deposit them to RCI. You will NOT have the option to credit pool, as you have to do that before the use year begins (this use year would have begun April 1 2015, so you would have had to credit pool those points by March 31, 2015, which only the former owner could have done.)


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Bigrob said:


> There are no use years that begin on 3/1. There are four use years; Jan, April, July, and October. So you actually have until 3/31 to use the points or deposit them to RCI. You will NOT have the option to credit pool, as you have to do that before the use year begins (this use year would have begun April 1 2015, so you would have had to credit pool those points by March 31, 2015, which only the former owner could have done.)



Good catch - I hadn't had my morning coffee yet. I've updated my post to reflect the correct dates.


----------



## ladixson (Jan 26, 2016)

*Great Information*

Thank you both for the explanation, it helps my understanding a lot! My apologies for getting my use year wrong.  It would be 4/1


----------



## spackler (Jan 26, 2016)

Does the transfer process always get backed up around this time of year?  10 weeks or so seems an absurd amount of time to wait for a seemingly simple task.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 26, 2016)

spackler said:


> Does the transfer process always get backed up around this time of year?  10 weeks or so seems an absurd amount of time to wait for a seemingly simple task.



They have to justify the $299 per deed transfer cost. So it takes a LOT of time as it is a complex job to change the name on the computer from Fred Jones to Jane Smith .:ignore:


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 26, 2016)

spackler said:


> Does the transfer process always get backed up around this time of year?  10 weeks or so seems an absurd amount of time to wait for a seemingly simple task.




Ten weeks isn't even really "backed up" for Wyndham. Starwood takes a couple of days. Wyndham's transfer process must be pretty involved.


----------



## jasonv1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Called back today, said they are working on 11/5 now, so yeah they are backed up at the moment given that the last figure quote was 11/6.

Still quoted 8-10 weeks, looks like it will be a good 10, maybe 11 based on the current rate.



scootr5 said:


> Ten weeks isn't even really "backed up" for Wyndham. Starwood takes a couple of days. Wyndham's transfer process must be pretty involved.


----------



## TKO3 (Jan 27, 2016)

jasonv1 said:


> Called back today, said they are working on 11/5 now, so yeah they are backed up at the moment given that the last figure quote was 11/6.
> 
> Still quoted 8-10 weeks, looks like it will be a good 10, maybe 11 based on the current rate.



That's funny because i called again yesterday and they told me they are working on contracts from 11/27! Working hard for the $299 transfer fee


----------



## ladixson (Jan 27, 2016)

TKO3 said:


> That's funny because i called again yesterday and they told me they are working on contracts from 11/27! Working hard for the $299 transfer fee



Evidently there is a distinction between deeded and non-deeded and are prone to giving the wrong 'working on date' :hysterical:


----------



## spackler (Jan 27, 2016)

ladixson said:


> Evidently there is a distinction between deeded and non-deeded and are prone to giving the wrong 'working on date' :hysterical:



I would assume the CWA paperwork is easier to process than the deeded paperwork.


----------



## spackler (Feb 4, 2016)

Just got confirmation today on a transfer they received on 11/30.

Took them "only" 67 days.


----------



## jasonv1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cool. Mine wasn't done as it this morning (12/2) but this gives me hopes for next week.



spackler said:


> Just got confirmation today on a transfer they received on 11/30.
> 
> Took them "only" 67 days.


----------



## spackler (Feb 25, 2016)

It appears wait times aren't getting any better...I just called and confirmed they are now working on 12/14 transfers.


----------



## antjmar (Feb 27, 2016)

Closing company mailed  paperwork to Wyndham 1/13 in my account today!
I wonder if certain companies have a "connection" within Wyndham.


----------



## spackler (Feb 27, 2016)

antjmar said:


> Closing company mailed  paperwork to Wyndham 1/13 in my account today!
> I wonder if certain companies have a "connection" within Wyndham.



Was it a CWA contract?  I think those get put into a separate "to-do" pile.


----------



## antjmar (Feb 27, 2016)

spackler said:


> Was it a CWA contract?  I think those get put into a separate "to-do" pile.


It was a myrtle beach UDI. I already have an account.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Mar 31, 2016)

I just had a transfer complete today.  It took 5 weeks from when Wyndham would have received a copy of the deed.  I think that's the fastest Wyndham transfer I've had.  Most have taken close to the whole 8 weeks, with maybe one right around 6 weeks.  Unfortunately, for some reason the process before Wyndham got this deed took longer than usual.

Just thought I'd update folks with the current transfer time based on my experience.


----------



## OutSkiing (Mar 31, 2016)

CruiseGuy said:


> I just had a transfer complete today.  It took 5 weeks from when Wyndham would have received a copy of the deed.  I think that's the fastest Wyndham transfer I've had.  Most have taken close to the whole 8 weeks, with maybe one right around 6 weeks.  Unfortunately, for some reason the process before Wyndham got this deed took longer than usual.
> 
> Just thought I'd update folks with the current transfer time based on my experience.



Thanks .. very useful info .. I am waiting for one too.  Will give a post with timing when complete.


----------



## OutSkiing (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow, my transfer completed on Friday 4/1!  This is a little less than 4 weeks from when Wyndham would have received the deed.  Perhaps they are catching up on paperwork / going faster now than a couple months go!


----------



## mistalong (Apr 4, 2016)

*Mine as well*



OutSkiing said:


> Wow, my transfer completed on Friday 4/1!  This is a little less than 4 weeks from when Wyndham would have received the deed.  Perhaps they are catching up on paperwork / going faster now than a couple months go!



One of mine completed on Friday as well.  Received March 4.


----------

